

A Foursquare TV show? Don’t laugh, it’s real - ma2rten
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_technews/20101203/tc_yblog_technews/a-foursquare-tv-show-dont-laugh-its-real

======
jfb
Can't I laugh anyway? This seems an awfully thin reed upon which to hang
millions of development dollars.

